# EtherCAT Data Logger



## DAckermann (31 März 2011)

Eine Softwarelösung zum Loggen von Daten über den EtherCAT Bus. Die  Software kann direkt ohne eine weitere Softwareschicht Daten aus  EtherCAT IO-Systemen auslesen und die Daten speichern. Es  können so sehr einfach individuelle Datenlogger-Systeme - beispielsweise  aus Busklemmen von Beckhoff - aufgebaut werden.

www.ackermann-automation.de/ecatlog.htm


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (15 April 2011)

Hi Forum,

ich habe auf der angegebenen Homepage vor 2 Tagen mit dem Kontaktformular eine Anfrage gestellt und bis heute keine Antwort erhalten. Da schreibe ich mir die Software halt doch weiterhin selbst.

Gruß FA


----------



## DAckermann (15 April 2011)

Vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis. Wir werden uns bemühen, die Reaktionszeit auf Email-Anfragen in Zukunft zu verkürzen.

Für eilige Anfragen haben wir natürlich auch einen Telefonanschluss.


----------

